# Hubby said



## Shimmer (Jul 9, 2006)

I could have a puppy maybe...
I'm thinking yorkie or maltese?


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 9, 2006)

Maltese... i think they are super duper cute


----------



## ette (Jul 9, 2006)

I have a Maltese. I love him soo much but I wouldn't reccomend them if you live in a loud area...they alert you everytime someone comes NEAR the house! LOL he's a better watch dog than my lab! Also, they are kind of hard to train as they are stubborn and very smart! But he is a sweet lap dog and very loving! Or if you have children that will torture it, it's not a dog that can handle a lot of poking/pulling.


----------



## MACActress (Jul 9, 2006)

Don't forget to consider adoption =) I adopted both my dogs (A Bichon and a Terrier Mix) and they are just too sweet =) Not to mention it's oodles cheaper than buying from a breeder. Although if you do buy from a breeder be sure it's a reputable one and not a puppy mill. I used to belong to this great Maltese forum, you could probably find it if you googled it. And also, divapup.com is a pretty great resource! And I loooovveee Yorkies, they are adorable!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 9, 2006)

If I buy from a breeder it will be a cockerspaniel pup...but I'd rather adopt from a shelter myself.
A) too many of those babies are put to sleep every day because people are lazy, and that just breaks my heart.
B) it's already fixed, gotten shots and a clean bill of health, for a fairly nominal fee compared to a breeder's fee.
C) My conscience won't let me do other wise. :/

Thank you for the resources!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jul 9, 2006)

*That's wondRful!!!!! If I were you (I know I'm not, but still...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )I would get a Bichon Frise (better for kids and an active lifestyle, but still a mini-cutie!).  What ever you do, just PLEASE....DON'T GO TO A PETSTORE......PUPPY MILL PUPPIES (Sorry...I have to tell ppl this all the time...I'm an animule lover )  Either go to a good breeder (not a "backyard" breeder), or a shelter.  Pet store dogs come from HORRIBLE conditions, and are usually sick, overbred, etc.  I know, we all feel sorry for them, but to buy one just perpetuates the puppy mill 'power'.  Don't mean to preach....  Just my two cents for the da
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 y....BTW, you should do some research on Bichons....I think they'd be the *perfect* breed for you and your fam
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## MACActress (Jul 9, 2006)

^You have to be very careful with Bichons though. They are very stubborn, and not as loyal as other breeds, atleast in my case. Well they are eventually, but it takes time =) We are also having difficulty training Dottie (the bichon in my icon) to go to the bathroom in places other than inside >< But she is adorable =) But does bite! Her teeth were semi sharp as a baby, nothing skin piercing though. But they are so cute and lovable =) I'm not sure how they would do around small children though, I'm the youngest in my house and 15. 

Certain mixes are some of the friendliest dogs I have seen =) If you have kids, sorry I'm not sure if you do, stop by the local shelter with them and look at all the dogs, to make sure there are no allergies and that everyone gets along =) I hope you get your puppy =)


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Jul 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_If I buy from a breeder it will be a cockerspaniel pup...but I'd rather adopt from a shelter myself.
A) too many of those babies are put to sleep every day because people are lazy, and that just breaks my heart.
B) it's already fixed, gotten shots and a clean bill of health, for a fairly nominal fee compared to a breeder's fee.
C) My conscience won't let me do other wise. :/

Thank you for the resources!_

 

If you need help finding a good cocker breeder let me know... I know tons across the country... and with cockers you HAVE to buy from a good breeder which honestly will cost you ALOT of money


I have a cocker and he is my world... His name is Picasso he will be a year Christmas eve and he is a black tri. He came from a wonderfull breeder in my area and he has a stunning background. Hes probably the most lovable hyper sweet dog youw ill ever find though... He LOVES everyone that comes to my house, hes never met a "stranger"


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 10, 2006)

My mom bought a dog from a pet store once because poor molly was there for over 3 months ! and the store was in our mall we walked by it weekly and saw her sitting there. we FINALLY had to buy her because it was way to pittiful . She was a BEAUTIFUL boston terrier girl ,. when we got her she could hardly walk, she had been cooped up inside that little glass box for WAY too long. IT was very very sad. She came from a puppy mill in Kansas.. I live in so.cal. thats too far for a puppy to come! I hate puppy mills. Dont but from a pet store. No one ever should. I used to work for a adoption leauge here in town. The dogs are so sweet ,, ( i think they know they have been saved and are greatful for it!) Ive had 3 boston terriers in my life. My current (donnie) is a rescue. and HES so freaking sweet (boston terriers are naturally low maintenance) and very affectionate.  Yorkies are cute too.. but its very very very important that if you get a dog with longer hair such as a yorkie or Maltese that it is GROOMED on a VERY regular basis!!! I cannot stress this enough!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brandiisamonkey* 
_If you need help finding a good cocker breeder let me know... I know tons across the country... and with cockers you HAVE to buy from a good breeder which honestly will cost you ALOT of money


I have a cocker and he is my world... His name is Picasso he will be a year Christmas eve and he is a black tri. He came from a wonderfull breeder in my area and he has a stunning background. Hes probably the most lovable hyper sweet dog youw ill ever find though... He LOVES everyone that comes to my house, hes never met a "stranger"_

 
Oh, I'm friends with a champion breeder in my area, and have bought.....three? No..two dogs from her before. One for my Dad for Xmas then one for my mom for Valentine's Day.
It is in the agreement when you buy the pup that if it's female it has to be fixed and if it's male you have to contact her for studding him out. 
The male we got my dad was black, and GOOOOOOOORGEOUS...but he got stolen. So then my dad wanted to get one for my mom...a little red female with green eyes..and oh. my. God. That dog, when she's all groomed out and stuff is freaking gorgeous. Insanely so. 
Carol's got freaking fabulous dogs...and yeah...theyARE expensive.


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Jul 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_Oh, I'm friends with a champion breeder in my area, and have bought.....three? No..two dogs from her before. One for my Dad for Xmas then one for my mom for Valentine's Day.
It is in the agreement when you buy the pup that if it's female it has to be fixed and if it's male you have to contact her for studding him out. 
The male we got my dad was black, and GOOOOOOOORGEOUS...but he got stolen. So then my dad wanted to get one for my mom...a little red female with green eyes..and oh. my. God. That dog, when she's all groomed out and stuff is freaking gorgeous. Insanely so. 
Carol's got freaking fabulous dogs...and yeah...theyARE expensive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
my breeder does teh same thing lol most good breeders will require a regular person to spay or neyter their dogs, they only want them to be pamperd house pets lol... if you love cockers them you need to check out this site http://zimfamilycockers.com/Forums/i...e884d1e019d8d0 Its a cocker spaniel message board im a member of and its one of the most wonderfull communities ever lol PLUS you get to look at all the cute dogs (IMO theres nothing prettier than a cocker) and this is picasso

Then




Now


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 10, 2006)

oh he's pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Val (my mom's dog) is really convinced she's a kid. Or a cat. I'mnot sure which.
If she is in the vehicle she rides (or tries to) on the BACK OF YOUR NECK!!!
Yikes.
Your pup is adorable.
Val's not the standard size cocker, that's not what carol shows/breeds...she's the smaller size...which is good because I don't want any more bigger sized dogs. I've got a lewellen setter and a schnauzer (most useless damned dog I've ever seen btw) & want one that's littler.


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Jul 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_oh he's pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Val (my mom's dog) is really convinced she's a kid. Or a cat. I'mnot sure which.
If she is in the vehicle she rides (or tries to) on the BACK OF YOUR NECK!!!
Yikes.
Your pup is adorable.
Val's not the standard size cocker, that's not what carol shows/breeds...she's the smaller size...which is good because I don't want any more bigger sized dogs. I've got a lewellen setter and a schnauzer (most useless damned dog I've ever seen btw) & want one that's littler. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Aww thank you! Hes my baby I love him to peices he is the "ideal" size for a cocker 15 inches at the shoulder he might grow that .5 inch lol and then hed really be ideal lol... His father was Ch B Macs Tri without a doubt Which you living in Texas and knowing about cockers have surely heard of B Macs lol his grandfather was int ch B Macs Quick Draw McGraw like I said GREAT pedigree lol 

Anywho I like cockers on teh smaller side too my mom has one that came from a backyard breeder and when she saw Picasso she asked if Emma was really a cocker lol... Try explaning to you mom that she didnt get a good dog lol, We love emma to death but her hair dosnt grow out at all shes VERY tall her tail was cut too short and she dosnt have a great temperment arround people she dosnt know lol...  But we love her! 

Good luck on getting your dog!


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 10, 2006)

*politely sticks head in*  ahem... shih tzu's OWN!!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brandiisamonkey* 
_Aww thank you! Hes my baby I love him to peices he is the "ideal" size for a cocker 15 inches at the shoulder he might grow that .5 inch lol and then hed really be ideal lol... His father was Ch B Macs Tri without a doubt Which you living in Texas and knowing about cockers have surely heard of B Macs lol his grandfather was int ch B Macs Quick Draw McGraw like I said GREAT pedigree lol 

Anywho I like cockers on teh smaller side too my mom has one that came from a backyard breeder and when she saw Picasso she asked if Emma was really a cocker lol... Try explaning to you mom that she didnt get a good dog lol, We love emma to death but her hair dosnt grow out at all shes VERY tall her tail was cut too short and she dosnt have a great temperment arround people she dosnt know lol...  But we love her! 

Good luck on getting your dog! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's dependent upon my little brother's plans with his 'baby'...I may wind up keeping her for the duration of his deployment in iraq...which means I'll be keeping a pit in house and while yes, I *could* still have a pup...I'd rather wait until I can focus more energy on her though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mom's dog has good hair, it's thick, not too curly, and grows well. They feel bad for her during summertime so  they basically clip it all off, because it's so hot (they live up by the Red River in Northeast Texas...) and then let it regrow in the fall / winter / spring. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I used to have better pics of Val, but...I deleted them.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_*politely sticks head in*  ahem... shih tzu's OWN!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha my overweight alcoholic hillbilly uncle owned a shih tzu until the day he died...huuuuuge man. 350 if he was anything, and carried  that tiny little dog EVERYWHERE with him. Sushi rode in the bib pocket on his overalls.


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 10, 2006)

awwwwwww that's so cute! u've seen my babies.. bows, scarves and all.. my hubby bleass his heart 6'0 220lbs carries them like children too


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 10, 2006)

haha yeah. 
I bet husband winds up more attached to whatever I get than I am.


----------



## Janice (Jul 10, 2006)

http://www.bearcreekrussells.com/

^ Two of our children came from Shelley of Bear Creek Russells. LeeLu a Hunt Terrier, and Magnus (who is HOME and is ADORABLE!) a Russell Terrier. 

(not what you're asking for, but they are the BEST dogs ever so I have to at least get you to look at them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jul 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_http://www.bearcreekrussells.com/

^ Two of our children came from Shelley of Bear Creek Russells. LeeLu a Hunt Terrier, and Magnus (who is HOME and is ADORABLE!) a Russell Terrier. 

(not what you're asking for, but they are the BEST dogs ever so I have to at least get you to look at them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
*Russels are nice dogs.  Really smart!*


*I've got a Lhasa Apso....IMO, Little (His name) is the smartest dog EVER!  His "vocabulary" (words he understands) is probably akin to a three year old).  He was my dog before I met my husband, and now he's my husbands baby.  He goes EVERYWHERE w/ Matthew...the dump, for rides in the car on errands, etc..Matt also takes him in the boat (Matt bought him a doggie lifevest)...Lhasas are small, but very hardy little dogs!*


----------



## asnbrb (Jul 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_http://www.bearcreekrussells.com/

^ Two of our children came from Shelley of Bear Creek Russells. LeeLu a Hunt Terrier, and Magnus (who is HOME and is ADORABLE!) a Russell Terrier. 

(not what you're asking for, but they are the BEST dogs ever so I have to at least get you to look at them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)_

 
Yeah!  I TOTALLY agree.  I have a Jack Russell/Chihuahua and he is incredible!  The only thing is that he's very hyper (even though he's coming up on his third birthday), so it helps that I'm just as hyper as he is!  He's basically my son (and the one in my icon) and he sleeps with me every night.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asnbrb* 
_Yeah!  I TOTALLY agree.  I have a Jack Russell/Chihuahua and he is incredible!  The only thing is that he's very hyper (even though he's coming up on his third birthday), so it helps that I'm just as hyper as he is!  He's basically my son (and the one in my icon) and he sleeps with me every night._

 
I already have one really hyper doggie, I can't have two...it'd be too much for me to deal with.


----------



## Janice (Jul 11, 2006)

Unlike the Parson Jack Russell Terrier the Russell Terrier isn't as hyper, they are more laid back... and of course those adorable stubby little legs.


----------



## maxcat (Jul 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_I already have one really hyper doggie, I can't have two...it'd be too much for me to deal with. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Pug. You need a Pug. In my experience (best friend does Pug Rescue and has, like, 7 on her farm) they're cute and tonnes of personality  - but also just want to hang out on the couch and watch tv. They don't really bark - they just do passive resistance when they don't like something.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 11, 2006)

do they shed?
do they get very big?
are they good with kids?
are they prone to health problems?


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Jul 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_do they shed?
do they get very big?
are they good with kids?
are they prone to health problems?_

 

Yes, they shed, not very many dogs dont shed 
examples of dogs that dont shed are; poodles, malteeses, yorkies, Pulies, komondors, Portuguese
Water Dog, Havanese, and I believe that Nova Scotia Duck
Tolling Retrievers dont shed...
no pugs dont get very big they are a toy dog but they are sturdy they have a tendacy to get fat though but they dont break easily like most toy dogs
They are GREAT with kids pugs are very outgoing and friendly 
Yes they have health problems, mostly respritory problems, being that they are a squished faced dog but I dont think they they have any MAJOR problems but they are becomming more and more popular which always spells disaster with any breed...


What are you looking for in a dog? I pretty much know anything about most dogs there is to know, im a freak and its one of the things that I like to read about... gimme a list of requirements and ill give you a list of dogs lol


----------



## maxcat (Jul 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_do they shed?
do they get very big?
are they good with kids?
are they prone to health problems?_

 
Yep, they shed but they're short hairs. 
They're about 2x the size of a jack russell, so not very big. 
Great with kids. Tonnes of personality but not hyper.
Not any health problems I would necessarily say are particular to the breed but they sometimes snore/snort --and you have to remember to walk them and get them exercise as they certainly won't remind you!!
Once they're out though they'll go with it. 
Of the small pack of them, my friend only has real obedience problems with one but she's another rescue. 
And yes, they're becoming very popular (hence why my friend rescues them) so be sure to go through a reputable breeder.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jul 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brandiisamonkey* 
_Yes, they shed, not very many dogs dont shed 
examples of dogs that dont shed are; poodles, malteeses, yorkies, Pulies, komondors, Portuguese
Water Dog, Havanese, and I believe that Nova Scotia Duck
Tolling Retrievers dont shed...
no pugs dont get very big they are a toy dog but they are sturdy they have a tendacy to get fat though but they dont break easily like most toy dogs
They are GREAT with kids pugs are very outgoing and friendly 
Yes they have health problems, mostly respritory problems, being that they are a squished faced dog but I dont think they they have any MAJOR problems but they are becomming more and more popular which always spells disaster with any breed...


What are you looking for in a dog? I pretty much know anything about most dogs there is to know, im a freak and its one of the things that I like to read about... gimme a list of requirements and ill give you a list of dogs lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*I've wanted a Puli or a Komondor (very smart dogs...they take care of the flock all by themselves)...The only thing w/ Puli's is that you must constantly take care of their coats to get them in "Puli" shape!!!  But they're adorable dogs!!!!!!!*


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Jul 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 
_*I've wanted a Puli or a Komondor (very smart dogs...they take care of the flock all by themselves)...The only thing w/ Puli's is that you must constantly take care of their coats to get them in "Puli" shape!!!  But they're adorable dogs!!!!!!!*_

 

same thing with Komondors... also they arent too good with kids... Puli's are very "nippy" they, like Corgis were bread to nip at the heels of the cattle and such, and without a proper outlet for their inteligence and energy they can be very distructive... I wanted a Komondor sooo bad lol but then I realized just how difficult the upkeep would be lol... afterall having a komondor or a Puli you want it to look like the breed that they are so you gotta keep up with the coat lol


----------



## M.A.C*Attack (Jul 11, 2006)

ujhgb
nbjhjm,./;lktr4q


----------



## M.A.C*Attack (Jul 11, 2006)

I HAVE 2 YORKIES 1 MALE,hes 6 lbs and 1 FEMALE OF COURSE shes 4lbs!...(mothers day presents from hubby from reputable AKC breeder)

1 CHIHUAHUA A FEMALE(MY OLDER DAUGHTERS BABY) 4lbs AND A PIT BULL FEMALE AS WELL ( MY HUBBYS BABY) she is 60lbs THEIR ALL GOOD WITH MY KIDS (I HAVE A 9 YR OLD AND A 10MONTH OLD) AND WITH EACHOTHER I THINK  MY PIT THINKS THEIR HER BABIES SHES SOO PROTECTIVE OF THEM AND SINCE THEY ARE SMALL AND ARE DONE GROWING THATS WHY SHE IS THAT WAY WITH THEM....BUT MY DOGS COME IN AND OUT WITH THE BABY AND EVERYTHING IS GREAT!

Sorry for the caps ...lol but yes yorkies dont shed but the grooming can be costly  i know first hand...LOL !

I honestly think its how u raise ur baby/ies(dogs that is,or any pet for that matter) because i have had my yorkies since b4 i was pregnant ,al though they do tend to have jealousy issues all i was told to do was (since they dont shed!) was alternate in laying them on my belly and thats how they start to bond with the unborn baby .....It worked for me.

so if u do choose a yorkie ,maltese or a small dog  just make sure u think about them and how they deal with things because they are every sensitive and like to always be with their owner where ever they go so if u dont have the time for them think about that too.


----------



## dmolinet (Jul 11, 2006)

Our 2 year old Yorkie is her daddie's heart.   When we went to pick her up he didn't even know what a yorkie was if that tells you anything.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brandiisamonkey* 
_Yes, they shed, not very many dogs dont shed 
examples of dogs that dont shed are; poodles, malteeses, yorkies, Pulies, komondors, Portuguese
Water Dog, Havanese, and I believe that Nova Scotia Duck
Tolling Retrievers dont shed...
no pugs dont get very big they are a toy dog but they are sturdy they have a tendacy to get fat though but they dont break easily like most toy dogs
They are GREAT with kids pugs are very outgoing and friendly 
Yes they have health problems, mostly respritory problems, being that they are a squished faced dog but I dont think they they have any MAJOR problems but they are becomming more and more popular which always spells disaster with any breed...


What are you looking for in a dog? I pretty much know anything about most dogs there is to know, im a freak and its one of the things that I like to read about... gimme a list of requirements and ill give you a list of dogs lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
SMALL...no bigger than my husband's shnauzer.
A bit of shedding is okay,but if yorkies and malteses don't shed that's a HUGE plus in their corner.
I have four kids and I keep another one, the one I keep will be two in October and mine are aged four, six, ten, and thirteen...
I've got a Lewellen Setter that is a large medium size dog and she's EXTREMELY intelligent, and likes playmates, so won't hurt little doggy, but does like to play frisbee and ball and go running and stuff.
I don't mind grooming or having one groomed, especially since summer in Texas = getting a shorter haircut. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BIG nonos are:
nippy, even if it's bred into the dog, since I've got  the kiddos, I can't have anyone being nipped.
extremely hyper (one extremely hyper animal is enough...Sparky's about all I can handle...)
nervous breeds (which is why a Chihuahua is a no go at this station soldier...)


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brandiisamonkey* 
_same thing with Komondors... also they arent too good with kids... Puli's are very "nippy" they, like Corgis were bread to nip at the heels of the cattle and such, and without a proper outlet for their inteligence and energy they can be very distructive... I wanted a Komondor sooo bad lol but then I realized just how difficult the upkeep would be lol... afterall having a komondor or a Puli you want it to look like the breed that they are so you gotta keep up with the coat lol_

 
I can identify with that...my mom's cocker looks like a damned wookie if we don't clip her regularly.


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 11, 2006)

i so admire your knowledge of dog breeds!!! i LOVE people who are as into dogs as i am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brandiisamonkey* 
_same thing with Komondors... also they arent too good with kids... Puli's are very "nippy" they, like Corgis were bred to nip at the heels of the cattle and such, and without a proper outlet for their inteligence and energy they can be very distructive... I wanted a Komondor sooo bad lol but then I realized just how difficult the upkeep would be lol... afterall having a komondor or a Puli you want it to look like the breed that they are so you gotta keep up with the coat lol_


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Jul 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_SMALL...no bigger than my husband's shnauzer.
A bit of shedding is okay,but if yorkies and malteses don't shed that's a HUGE plus in their corner.
I have four kids and I keep another one, the one I keep will be two in October and mine are aged four, six, ten, and thirteen...
I've got a Lewellen Setter that is a large medium size dog and she's EXTREMELY intelligent, and likes playmates, so won't hurt little doggy, but does like to play frisbee and ball and go running and stuff.
I don't mind grooming or having one groomed, especially since summer in Texas = getting a shorter haircut. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BIG nonos are:
nippy, even if it's bred into the dog, since I've got  the kiddos, I can't have anyone being nipped.
extremely hyper (one extremely hyper animal is enough...Sparky's about all I can handle...)
nervous breeds (which is why a Chihuahua is a no go at this station soldier...)_

 
Well the big reason that Id want to steer you away from a yorkie or a maltese is that they are really very fragle dogs, yorkies are a bit sturdier, espcially if you find someone thats selling friggin yorkies the size that they are supposed to be I think the ideal weight for a yorkie is like 7lbs not 4
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yorkies are a bit hyper but they are really sweet dogs, while they dont shed they do require alot of upkeep on their hair, its like human hair... A really good breed that ALOT of people overlook because they seem so "frou frou" are Poodles, they are EXTREMELY smart, loveable, extremely trainable, and social dogs. They are that hyper, they dont shed and they are VERY sturdy, again not the tiny little things that people have been making, a regular Minature, not toy poodle weighs about 13lbs and they dont break easily... but like Yorkies their coat requires a decent amount of care... most of the non shedders do (go figure) Another good choice would mabye be a Havanese they were bread to be family companions, they are small they dont shed and they are very sturdy. And the Silky Terrier I think dosnt shed... The look almost identical to a yorkie, they are a bit bigger and their hair dosnt gorw out as much as a yorkie so just look into some of those breeds, some may be harder to find and some will be ALOT more expensive due to poularity... 

anywho hope that helps!


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Jul 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_








  i so admire your knowledge of dog breeds!!! i LOVE people who are as into dogs as i am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














_

 

Im a freak. Ever since ive been a little kid Ive had this love of dogs. Ive been wathing Crufts and Ekanuba forever, When I was searching for a dog I went though ALOT of diffrent breeds. I just wish I lived in an area that was more up to the times with dog knowledge. I mean most stores arround here dont even carry REALLY good dog food so I have to order food online and have it deliverd (dont get me started on whats in most commercial dog foods) But I guess its better I live in the land of back yard breeders than in the midwest where all the puppy mills are because id be in jail for hurting someone lol. I cant stand all the people out there promoting all the "designer" breeds, they just want to make a profit and its sad. They promise that the labradoodle they sold you wont shed and is hypoallergenic because after all it is part poodle. Yeah and its part Lab too which is a REDICILOUS shedder. And then people have to give the dog away because it chewed the bumper off their car or their kid is allergic after all. That or the "breed" just isnt popular anymore so they have to go get the new designer status symbol (I hate paris Hilton for that reason) I could go on and on and on lol


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 11, 2006)

I really don't like poodles.
I'm not as concerned that one of the kids will hurt the dog...as we've pretty much got the dogs and kids seperated...but I am concerned that a dog might bite one of the kids for whatever reason...
I do intend to see what is available at a shelter...once I get the go ahead...I'm waiting (still) on word from my brother. :/





(I hope that works) is PRECIOUS!!! Her name is Holly and uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrgh I'd go get her right now if I could *sniffles*


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brandiisamonkey* 
_Im a freak. Ever since ive been a little kid Ive had this love of dogs. Ive been wathing Crufts and Ekanuba forever, When I was searching for a dog I went though ALOT of diffrent breeds. I just wish I lived in an area that was more up to the times with dog knowledge. I mean most stores arround here dont even carry REALLY good dog food so I have to order food online and have it deliverd (dont get me started on whats in most commercial dog foods) But I guess its better I live in the land of back yard breeders than in the midwest where all the puppy mills are because id be in jail for hurting someone lol. I cant stand all the people out there promoting all the "designer" breeds, they just want to make a profit and its sad. They promise that the labradoodle they sold you wont shed and is hypoallergenic because after all it is part poodle. Yeah and its part Lab too which is a REDICILOUS shedder. And then people have to give the dog away because it chewed the bumper off their car or their kid is allergic after all. That or the "breed" just isnt popular anymore so they have to go get the new designer status symbol (I hate paris Hilton for that reason) I could go on and on and on lol_

 
Puppy mill owners make me want to stab maim and kill. The conditions those animals are in...Good God.


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Jul 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_I really don't like poodles.
I'm not as concerned that one of the kids will hurt the dog...as we've pretty much got the dogs and kids seperated...but I am concerned that a dog might bite one of the kids for whatever reason...
I do intend to see what is available at a shelter...once I get the go ahead...I'm waiting (still) on word from my brother. :/





(I hope that works) is PRECIOUS!!! Her name is Holly and uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrgh I'd go get her right now if I could *sniffles*_

 

aww shes adorable! If your really worried about the kids then just make sure you bring them with you when you meet a dog, espcially a shelter dog, you can never be 100% pos about what they have been though in their past. Oh and I am 100% for adopting a pet. But with kids you have to be safe rather than sorry. Oh and if you are set on a certain breed then dont forget there are TONS of breed specific rescues out there just search for them on the net!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brandiisamonkey* 
_aww shes adorable! If your really worried about the kids then just make sure you bring them with you when you meet a dog, espcially a shelter dog, you can never be 100% pos about what they have been though in their past. Oh and I am 100% for adopting a pet. But with kids you have to be safe rather than sorry. Oh and if you are set on a certain breed then dont forget there are TONS of breed specific rescues out there just search for them on the net! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Yeah, I say I'd like this or that,but a lot of it is dependent upon how doggie+kids react to each other. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm basically researching before I decide on one thing or another or against one thing or another. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





awww I just found this and it made me *sniffle* again. 

Damned PMS hormones. :/

"I've raised puppies on many occasions -- forget it! 
Give me the settled, laid-back, all-together, well-mannered, grateful, devoted, loving adult who know what life is all about, who respects my authority, defends my property instead of chewing it to pieces, is grateful for everything I do, and gives so much in return. He may not be around as long as a young one. No matter. The quality of love he gives makes every day a special blessing. 
While the young dogs are running the fence, barking, digging, chewing, playing, ignoring my call for silence, the older dogs stand quietly by my side, content just to be with me. Oh yes, I'll miss them when God decides he needs them more than I do, but the memories and the lessons in love and devotion they are teaching me will live forever."
(Author Unknown)


----------

